# looking for a child frendly con for my first



## flashbang_fox (Aug 10, 2017)

im in Australia so that makes life hard and im 14 as well I've done a bit of research on it but had no luck with it


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

i'm also Australian ive researched furry cons here but it seems there's not really a big furry movement here and a lot of the cons aren't advertised well and are over by the time you hear about them the biggest one is confurgence but i don't think there's an age limit however i wouldn't go if you're alone particularly at 14


----------



## flashbang_fox (Aug 10, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm also Australian ive researched furry cons here but it seems there's not really a big furry movement here and a lot of the cons aren't advertised well and are over by the time you hear about them the biggest one is confurgence but i don't think there's an age limit however i wouldn't go if you're alone particularly at 14


yea Im not going alone but yea i was thinking about going to confurgrence


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

i can't go for some reason cons revolve around school holidays and the unemployed  not people who work


----------



## Keefur (Aug 25, 2017)

If you were here in the United States, I could help you.  Cons pretty universally try to shield minors from things like alcohol/drugs, sexual material, and sexual contact or language.  It's difficult to do this 100%.  I am pleased that you are concerned about this and if you contact the convention and let them know, I am sure they will take extra careful steps to make you con experience a good one.


----------

